

Emergence - wslh
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Emergence

======
rubiquity
Hah, I was just wiki-ing Emergence this morning after listening to Russ
Olsen's great talk from Ancient City Ruby[1] on the topic. Creepy.

1 -
[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rQp1CFJxgs0&feature=youtu.be](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rQp1CFJxgs0&feature=youtu.be)

